# tent??



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

where's the best place/price for tents??


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

Price and place/quality are different questions.
You can pick up a cheap Coleman nylon 3-4 man tent at Big 5 for about $40. And they aren't too bad (I have one for quick camping when I need something light weight).

But if you want a REAL tent that will last you for years and hold up well in a storm, Kirkham's Springbar tents are the only tent I would seriously consider. They are canvas, waterproof, wind proof, and easy to set up. But they are a bit heavy.
Here is a link to their product list:
http://www.springbar.com/explore/tentmodels/
I have a friend that has the 2 man model, and it is actually pretty spacious. He puts two queen air mattresses down in it, and both he and his wife sleep comfortably.
PS:
I have also seen fairly nice nylon tents in Costco and Sam's Club


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Campmor.com 

Or go to the Cabela's store in Sidney Nebraska and get one of their once-used tents.


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

I have done really well with our Costco tent. Do not ever get a cheap tall tent that uses the cheap steel poles. My sister had one last week at Powell and broke 4 poles in the wind whereas the dome style tent right next to it did just fine.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Another worth considering is Kodiak Canvas. They are pretty much a spring bar, but the windows and door are better designed. Recreation Outlet has them, and I saw one at Cabelas this week too. You'll be in $400, but it will last you longer than you'll be able to use it. I got three of them for my scouts several years ago. They are getting used/abused by the scouts for 15-20 nights/year and holding up great. I can't say enough good about the Kodiak Canvas for a higher end tent.

That said, for a cheap tent, I bought one ten years ago at Walmart that has aluminum poles, kind of a cabin style. I used it with my scouts in Nebraska and it survived a tornado that blew over us. I think I paid $60 for it in '99. Cheap family size tent but boy did it take a whoopin. The zippers finally ripped out on my about a year ago. I can't complain a bit about it.


----------



## JTW (Feb 19, 2009)

you are overlooking a really important question. what kind of tent? backpacking, ultralight, car-camping, base camp (long-term)? how many people, what seasons?

I have a few Marmot tents. they are expensive, but well built. They have models for almost every situation. Also, REI's brand of tents aren't bad. they are a great value.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

+1 to Kodiak Canvas tents or Springbars. I just spent a weekend cooped up in one because of some driving rain and hail. In a lesser tent I'd have been on my way home.


----------



## bigbr (Oct 24, 2007)

GaryFish said:


> Another worth considering is Kodiak Canvas. They are pretty much a spring bar, but the windows and door are better designed. Recreation Outlet has them, and I saw one at Cabelas this week too. You'll be in $400, but it will last you longer than you'll be able to use it. I got three of them for my scouts several years ago. They are getting used/abused by the scouts for 15-20 nights/year and holding up great. I can't say enough good about the Kodiak Canvas for a higher end tent.
> 
> That said, for a cheap tent, I bought one ten years ago at Walmart that has aluminum poles, kind of a cabin style. I used it with my scouts in Nebraska and it survived a tornado that blew over us. I think I paid $60 for it in '99. Cheap family size tent but boy did it take a whoopin. The zippers finally ripped out on my about a year ago. I can't complain a bit about it.


Kodiak's are fantasic tents but heavy. If you are looking for one, go to the web and google it. In SLC there is a internet company who advertizes on ebay that sell the 10x10 tent for $349 Cabelas and sportsmans have the same tent but different sku number and will not price match, however Recreation Outlet in AF has the same model or SKU number and they matched the price and eat the shipping....

Big


----------

